# Can berried shrimp molt?



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 2, 2009)

The title says it pretty much all. Can berried shrimp molt and keep the young?


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm not sure if they molt when they're berried. It's usually molt then mate.


----------



## Ebichua (May 13, 2008)

If they molt during carrying eggs, they drop the eggs along with it. Usually this also means something went wrong... So for the most part, no, they won't molt when pregnant. But they CAN.


----------



## max23 (Feb 27, 2008)

some do. I used to have one tha molted and the egg stick to the molted skin.


----------



## bulrush (May 7, 2007)

With red cherry shrimp, the females molt, then mate with the males, then produce eggs. They never molt with eggs. Don't know about other species of shrimp. But I have never seen one molt with eggs.


----------



## tranr (Jul 21, 2009)

I once had an RCS molt while she was berried. Unfortunately, a lot of the eggs came off with the molted exoskeleton. I tried to salvage the eggs, but didn't have that much luck with it. I have heard from others who have been successful with this though.


----------

